# Please tell help me - narrow car and booster seats?



## CarolynnMarilynn (Jun 3, 2004)

Can anyone help me? Need to fit 2 boosters (7 and 9 years old) and a car seat (4 month old) into a Civic. Can someone please share with me narrow car seats in Canada that get good ratings? Not our main vehicle.


----------



## Throkmorton (Jun 30, 2003)

The Radian ($199, Canadian Tire) the the narrowest convertible seat on the market. At the base, i think it measures 15" or so. At the widest point, it is 17"
The Graco Turbobooster ($79.99 all over the place) is 16" wide, and I think that's the narrowest booster. The Evenflo Big Kid is really narrow too, and it has arm rests that flip up to do up the seat belt, which makes it easier in close quarters (but the arm rests have to be down while the car is moving)


----------



## carmel23 (Jul 21, 2006)

I have a 2003 CRV--which is built of the bed of a civic, so I think the backseat is about the same. I have a graco booster seat (with 5 point harness), a marathon(rear facing), and then a roundabout all in a row like that. It could easily hold 2 boosters and a carseat--easily.

I agonized over this--and it turned out to be pretty easy after-all. We will probably switch out the roundabout for a radian when ds gets a bit bigger.

Is there a place where you can go and try out the seats? There is one brick and mortar store in San Francisco that sells sunshine kid's seats... so we'll go there and make sure everything fits.

The marathon will have to go soon, too, because it is almost 6 years old....


----------



## lajn (Jun 10, 2007)

We had the same problem, and solved it by buying two Magna Clek booster seats (around $70, at Canadian Tire). Because there are no armrests, the seatbelt attachment thing is not blocked, which is what happened with our old Graco booster.


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

I would put your 7 and 9 year old in Britax Parkways (narrowest belt positioning booster) and your newborn in a Sunshine Kids Radian (narrowest covertible) HTH


----------



## pigpokey (Feb 23, 2006)

I have a Radian and two Fisher Price Safe Voyage boosters in the back of my fine Canadian-made Chevy Tracker. It's not a wide car, and there's a few inches to spare.


----------

